# Looking for Apr Gtc wing 71***8221;



## Danny32669 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hey guys, in the market for a Apr Gtc wing if anyone has a good conditioned one for sale at the right money. I did have one lined up but had my deposit returned from a messer so now back on the hunt.... my number is 07565635078 if anyone has one or can point me in the right direction thanks


----------



## Danny32669 (Apr 24, 2019)

Got one now !


----------

